# If we don't get Anthony Davis



## Diable

who would we really want. I honestly have not followed college ball as much as I have in the past. I have been pretty busy and this has been my least favorite Duke team in recent memory because I just haven't been happy with the lack of team play from their guards. 

Of course right now we have the best chance of winning the lottery, but the truth is that we have less than one chance in four of winning. The team with the most ping pong balls has only won once that I recall, but at worst we shall pick fourth. The one thing I am most afraid of is that MJ will find some excuse to take Harrison Barnes if he has a chance. I don't doubt that he'll be an above average NBA player, but that's all he looks like to me and this team needs a legitimate star quality player.

In actual fact we need two star quality players and for Kemba and Bitchsmack to develop into quality NBA starters. Brutal truth is that we've got about five guys on this roster who could play significant roles on good teams. Henderson, Kemba and DJ are all good guards, but ideally they should all be reserves. Mullens is a decent NBA big who could get bench minutes on good teams and Biyombo is a real wildcard. He has had a couple of games where you really think he could be a very good player, but it's way too soon to pass judgment. We really need Davis, because he gets us a lot closer to where we need to be. Still we'll need more after that.


----------



## 29380

Are the Cats developing Bismack as the 4 of the future or the 5, if they want him to be a 4 take Drummond or Kidd-Gilchrist if they want him to be a 5 Thomas Robinson.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If you get the 2nd pick it's probably Andre Drummond.

Kidd-Gilchrist just seems redundant to me with every other player on the Bobcats (obviously generalizing), he's a Gerald Wallace type.

Harrison Barnes would probably be a good fit for the Cats, though you can argue about the value being off if the pick is top 3.


----------



## Blue

Im not that impressed w Drummond. Sure he'll be a starting caliber big, but he's a project and i see more of a rotation player than an impact player... Lotta of hype there though. If you want an impact big, i'd roll the dice on Robinson or Sullinger(maybe Perry Jones, but i haven't seen much of him outside of the McD's game to comment). If you need a big tho, there's plenty of options in the top 4 even though Davis is the only can't miss star.

If you want a potential impact wing, you're looking at Barnes/Kidd-Gilchrist/Beal/T. Jones... There's some other guys on the wing you might want to look at if you moved a little farther back, like Waiters, Austin Rivers, Terrence Ross, Doron Lamb. There is a lot of depth this year, so moving back might not be the worst idea if you dont get the #1


----------



## BlakeJesus

Not like the Bobcats are going to be competing this year or the next year, they can afford to take on a project.


----------



## Blue

Sure, it's definitely an option that's there, and on paper he looks good in terms of measurements and production for being a freshmen... He's young so you can say that he will develop, but idk, when I see him play im seeing more of Andray Blatche then Kevin Garnett. I might take Perry Jones over him..

Michael Jordan already has Kwame Brown on his resume, does he really want to take on the raw, young big? He has some tools and I see him making some plays, but i dont know that he is a smart player. This draft is deep, so if you miss on Drummond it's gonna look bad in 3-4 years. You will be kicking yourself for passing on the more developed players who were right in front you. But hopefully they land Davis so MJ can't mess it up, cause Bobcats deserve some good fortune to come there way for a change.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Drummond is blocking 2.6 shots in 28 minutes, Blatche is blocking .7 in 25 minutes, and Drummond is a far superior offensive rebounder, as well as being a more efficient offensive player.

I get what you're saying, but I disagree.


----------



## Blue

Here's our guy.


----------



## Bogg

Blue said:


> Here's our guy.


Is that a human? I mean, that camera's far too massive to fit that comfortably in someone who must be eight feet tall's hand.


----------



## JonMatrix

I don't think MJ will go anywhere near Andre Drummond or Perry Jones, although he did surprise with the Biyombo pick last year.


----------



## RollWithEm

If you watched the telecast last night, Zachary Leonsis mentioned the only three players that matter is his mind: Kemba, BJ Mullens, and Biyombo. If that's who they see as their core players, I would imagine the only three options for them with the second pick are Beal, MKG, and Harrison Barnes. I just see them taking the best prospect on the board. If that continues to be MKG as the process of workouts takes place, it seems like a good fit to me.


----------



## Diable

It would be better for us if we could take a guy who can play the small forward in the short term. Our best player right now is Henderson and we need to have him on the floor. My hopes for Kemba are not very high right now. He is probably no better than a sixth man. Bitchsmark is a project and Mullens is a benchplayer too. We don't have much to build around if we aren't getting Davis.


----------



## RollWithEm

Diable said:


> It would be better for us if we could take a guy who can play the small forward *in the short term*. Our best player right now is Henderson and we need to have him on the floor. My hopes for Kemba are not very high right now. He is probably no better than a sixth man. Bitchsmark is a project and Mullens is a benchplayer too. We don't have much to build around *if we aren't getting Davis*.


First of all, the Bobcats are not getting the Brow.

Second of all, you shouldn't really be thinking about the short term. Why would you want your team to do anything but tank again next season?


----------



## Diable

Henderson has to play whether or not we win games. He's our best player now and he may well be our best player next year. So the guy we draft needs to be able to play SF. You can't have your two best players splitting minutes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

You want Drummond or MKG.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I can see a scenario where Drummond does something to majorly increase his stock, but otherwise I see this pick as MKG and nobody else. Beal doesn't make a ton of sense given the young guys they have currently under roster, and I don't think Beal is 100% clearly better than MKG, so it seems like an easy choice.


----------



## Dre

There's someone named Leonsis in the Bobcats organization?


----------



## King Joseus

Perhaps a misremembering. The only Leonsis who spoke was Ted's son, representing the Wizards.

Cho is presumably who RWE is thinking of, though I'll admit I didn't pay much attention to the blather.


----------



## RollWithEm

King Joseus said:


> Perhaps a misremembering. The only Leonsis who spoke was Ted's son, representing the Wizards.
> 
> Cho is presumably who RWE is thinking of, though I'll admit I didn't pay much attention to the blather.


Exactly. Thanks KJ. I was talking about Rich Cho.


----------

